# New camera body or lens??



## kayla.r (May 12, 2016)

So I currently have the canon t3i.
I am interested in car photography, both at shows and on the track..
My question is, should I go ahead and upgrade my lenses (24-70mm and 70-200mm) or invest in a new camera body instead??
right now all I have is the basic kit lenses and a 50mm. just looking for feedback


----------



## JacaRanda (May 12, 2016)

If you have the budget for both of those lenses, I would get them first.  Use them with the t3I until you discover where/if the camera is lacking before deciding on the body you may or may not need.


----------



## kayla.r (May 12, 2016)

thank you for the feedback!


----------



## ruifo (May 12, 2016)

Lenses first, always.


----------



## kayla.r (May 12, 2016)

okay thanks


----------



## Moly (May 13, 2016)

If you may eventually upgrade to full frame DSLR bear this in mind when selecting lenses that are good enough to hold on to. Full frame DSLRs don't work with ALL lenses.


----------



## beagle100 (May 14, 2016)

full frame like the 6D is better for indoor photography but like others have indicated you may have to upgrade your lens


----------



## Punisher911 (May 16, 2016)

regardless of what Canon body you use or upgrade to, you cannot go wrong with the 24-70 and 70-200 f/2.8 mk ii variety....


----------



## manaheim (May 16, 2016)

Moly said:


> If you may eventually upgrade to full frame DSLR bear this in mind when selecting lenses that are good enough to hold on to. Full frame DSLRs don't work with ALL lenses.



Stressing this point.

I had a policy when I had a DX camera that I would never invest more than $300 on any lens that wasn't FX. Investing a ton of money in a "good" DX lens... that eventually you won't be able to use at all... is generally a bad plan.

When I was in this world (I had a D300), I did the following...

Nikkor 24-70 2.8
Nikkor 70-200 2.8 VR2
Nikon D800

It was really painful to have to wait nearly two years to get to an FX camera, but it was absolutely the right thing to do.

As a side note, why the hell does Nikon brand it's lenses as Nikkor (and with TWO ks instead of one).


----------



## manaheim (May 16, 2016)

Ah...



> *Nikkor* is the brand of lenses produced by Nikon Corporation, including camera lenses for the Nikon F-mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOURCE: Nikkor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fmw (May 23, 2016)

Lenses are almost always more important than camera bodies.  It is the lens, after all that forms the image.  The camera body simply records it.  Unless your current body fails to handle something you need, the lens is the way to go.


----------



## beagle100 (May 24, 2016)

+5 on the lens upgrade


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2016)

I digress.... this is my next camera, @limr may appreciate this. She is an inspiration fo shore


----------



## limr (May 24, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I digress.... this is my next camera, @limr may appreciate this. She is an inspiration fo shore


----------



## limr (May 24, 2016)

Wait...I think we're in the wrong thread?


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2016)

limr said:


> Wait...I think we're in the wrong thread?


Ooops

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

